# Citra Vs Centennial & Chinook



## maaark (17/7/14)

Hey Everyone,

Just a quick newb question here. I am thinking about doing a Black IPA using a fresh wort kit plus some extra hops as follows:

20g Centennial @ 25 min
20g Nelson Sauvin @ 25 min
20g Chinook @ 5 min
10g Chinook, 10g Centennial, 10g Nelson Hops - 5 min steep.
30g Centennial dry hop on day 4.

What I wanted to know is if I can/should substitute Centennial or Chinook for Citra as I already have 60g of Citra in the freezer doing nothing and I'm all about saving money where I can with my brewing.

I've done a quick search online and can't find too many comparisons for Citra.


Cheers + beers,
Mark


----------



## sponge (17/7/14)

Citra will be more fruity, sweet and floral, whereas chinook/centennial will give you more a pine and citrus flavour and aroma.

All depends what you'd prefer in your final beer.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/7/14)

Centennial would be closer to Citra - both having "fruity" and "citrusy" overtones. Citra probably more 'fruity' and Centennial more citrusy, but they'd be a fair sub for each other.

Chinook would not. Chinook is pine, a bit dank and woody. I like using Chinook to offset 'fruity' hops from getting too Pasito/Passion Punch in a beer.

Citra is an excellent dry hop too. Probably the best in my opinion (with Cascade second).


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/7/14)

Oh and Citra and Nelson can be a bit competitive in a beer.


----------



## maaark (17/7/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Oh and Citra and Nelson can be a bit competitive in a beer.


After I posted this topic I was looking at some of the US brewing forums and they seemed to think a Citra, Centennial & Chinook IPA was a winning combination. The only reason I didn't think about removing the NS is because I've wanted to try it for a little while. Perhaps I'll keep my Nelson Sauvin plans on hold for a single hop brew.

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/7/14)

maaark said:


> After I posted this topic I was looking at some of the US brewing forums and they seemed to think a Citra, Centennial & Chinook IPA was a winning combination. The only reason I didn't think about removing the NS is because I've wanted to try it for a little while. Perhaps I'll keep my Nelson Sauvin plans on hold for a single hop brew.
> 
> Thanks for your replies.


Look at my Lord Nelson Citra Cascading out of this Galaxy Pale Ale recipe thread. I preferred the sans-Nelson one, even though I'm a huge fan of Nelson. Having said that - others have made basically that recipe as their house beer.

Centennial, Citra and Chinook would be a fantastic combo. I've used Cascade in place of Centennial many times (they are similar but not the same to each other) and can vouch pretty much for it. Chinook I love for the ability it has to cut through fruit and add some real dimension to IPA/APA.

With Nelson - I would see if you can get hold of some cascade - which is generally cheap depending on its origin and use Nelson and Cascade together (The hops of Fat Yak). Or go Nelson in a single hop light coloured lawnmower beer.


----------



## maaark (17/7/14)

I do have some Cascade but that's going in a Pacific Ale extract tomorrow night.

I was thinking about doing a lawn mower wheat beer with Nelson come summer time so thanks for the encouraging suggestion :beer:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/7/14)

If you brew it soon, it should just start coming good once the Ekka westerlies finish and it gets hot again.


----------



## Droopy Brew (17/7/14)

Cirta is fantastic and plays well with the others. Although as mentioned shelve the NS for another time. My last IPA was Citra/Cascade/Chinook in equal parts. It was the first time Id used cChinook and man it is piney. Next time I would halve the Chinook to balance the flavours a bit.

Chinook- good hop but be frugal.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/7/14)

Droopy Brew said:


> Cirta is fantastic and plays well with the others. Although as mentioned shelve the NS for another time. My last IPA was Citra/Cascade/Chinook in equal parts. It was the first time Id used cChinook and man it is piney. Next time I would halve the Chinook to balance the flavours a bit.
> 
> Chinook- good hop but be frugal.


Agree totally. I use Chinook at about 1/3 of the rest of the hops. It does enough.

And a great early bitterer, not harsh at all, very smooth.


----------



## indica86 (17/7/14)

maaark said:


> Perhaps I'll keep my Nelson Sauvin plans on hold for a single hop brew.


I had Nelson all on it's lonesome in an APA I made and loved it. Definitely worth a go to get your head around the taste.


----------



## maaark (17/7/14)

Great to see some fellow Queenslanders helping me out in this thread  I was up in Townsville 3 weeks ago, I travel up there at least once a year to hang with some relatives and watch the Cowboys play. But what is with the Townsville Brewery closing at 11pm on a Saturday night? Honestly.

Regarding the brew I'll replace the NS for Citra and leave Chinook where it is (a third of the other two hops), thanks for the advice everyone.

Hey Indica, I actually have a Coopers APA tin and some MJ West Coast yeast sitting around so the Nelson Sauvin might get find a home pretty soon.


----------



## indica86 (17/7/14)

maaark said:


> Hey Indica, I actually have a Coopers APA tin and some MJ West Coast yeast sitting around so the Nelson Sauvin might get find a home pretty soon.


Do it bud, love it or hate it, you'll find out then.


----------



## Droopy Brew (18/7/14)

If your gunna watch the Cows play then Townsville is the place to do it. They cant buy a win anywhere else!!

Not sure about the Brewery closing times- usually Friday night is the bigger night there.
There is also a new craft beer bar opened up down the other end of Flinders street. They don't brew their own but have a great selection of craft beers and a few different ones on tap that changes regularly. It is attached to the Molly Malones pub. Might want to check it out next time you're in town mate.

Cheers,


----------



## pcmfisher (18/7/14)

I reckon drop the Nelson and Chinook and use all of your Citra.

Probably my all time favourite combination is Citra in a dark beer. :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## maaark (31/7/14)

Droopy Brew said:


> If your gunna watch the Cows play then Townsville is the place to do it. They cant buy a win anywhere else!!
> 
> Not sure about the Brewery closing times- usually Friday night is the bigger night there.
> There is also a new craft beer bar opened up down the other end of Flinders street. They don't brew their own but have a great selection of craft beers and a few different ones on tap that changes regularly. It is attached to the Molly Malones pub. Might want to check it out next time you're in town mate.
> ...


We had two away wins yippee! Bummer I went to Molly Malone's for lunch one day when were up there but didn't notice any craft beer joint. I did have a LCPA off tap at MM's which is a nice change.

OK - So I have my fresh wort kit and am going to brew this up as follows:

Black Cat Wort (by All Inn Brewing Co) grain & hop schedule.
Pale 55.6%
Dark Munich 20.8%
Munich 13.9%
Carafa III 4.2%
Chocolate 5.6%
Magnum @ 22 IBU

*Black C-C-Cat IPA*
15lt wort with 25 minute boil
Centennial 20g @ 25 min
Citra 20g @ 25 min
Chinook 20g @ 5 min
Centennial 10g @ 0 min
Citra 10g @ 0 min
Chinook 10g @ 0 min
Centennial 30g dry hop
20L brew

The questions is, which yeast should I use? The recipe asks for S-04 which I have but I've also got:
- 14 g Coopers ale yeast (2 x sachets)
- MJ's M44 US West Coast yeast

What would y'all recommend? I've heard some people have trouble with S-04 that's all and being a novice thought it would be best to get some expert advice.

Cheers + Beers,
Mark


----------



## Mickcr250 (1/8/14)

I would go for the mj's if you want to use something you already have on hand. I haven't tried it personally but I've heard good things. Hey mark are these the fresh worts you get at brewers choice? I've been thinking of trying them but they don't have much info on the cube. Do you know what of you will get at 20l?


----------



## Spiesy (1/8/14)

Re: yeast. If you've already got it, give the M44 a run. 

A lot of yeasts are well suited to American Ales. Popular ones include US-05 and BRY-97. WLP001 and WY1056. WY1272. But my favourite, WL090. Nothing touches it for clarity, neutrality, attenuation and sheer fermenting power.


----------



## maaark (1/8/14)

Cheers guys, I ended up using the MJ's M44 yeast and will keep the S-04 for another brew.

Mick - yes mate I got the wort kit from Brewer's Choice. I brewed it up last night and the OG was 1040 which was a bit of surprise - I expected it to be a bit higher. I'll let y'all know how it turns out.


----------



## TheWiggman (1/8/14)

maaark said:


> I'll let y'all know motherf&*ckers how it motherf&*king turns out.


FIFY to suit profile pic.


----------



## Ross (1/8/14)

maaark said:


> Cheers guys, I ended up using the MJ's M44 yeast and will keep the S-04 for another brew.
> 
> Mick - yes mate I got the wort kit from Brewer's Choice. I brewed it up last night and the OG was 1040 which was a bit of surprise - I expected it to be a bit higher. I'll let y'all know how it turns out.


What OG are they selling it as?


----------



## maaark (1/8/14)

There was no figure listed on the container. I asked the bloke at the HBS and he wasn't sure but guessed between 5.5% - 6% ABV. You know what they say about assumptions hey haha. No big deal.

If it goes alright I can always chuck some extra LDM at it next time.


----------

